
Open Source Revenue Models in the Cloud Era - jtolds
https://storj.io/blog/2018/10/open-source-revenue-models-in-the-cloud-era/
======
golubbe
Timely discussion in light of today's news from Mongo and recent news from
Redis. More restrictive licensing isn't the only answer.

